# Snowmobile Trail Groomers



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Here are a couple of ours. Top pic is the 6150r on Soucy tracks the bottom pic is a 7630 with Soucy track and both are pulling double winged Dubie Groomers


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, those things are awesome! Do you really need that much machine to pull a groomer though?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, and even that tractor will get stuck rather easily.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

We have never gotten one stuck yet..knock on wood. But we need the hp for pulling hills. With more horses comes with a bigger machine. And on the same note more weight for pulling. There are smaller dedicated trail groomer machines with more horse but don't have the framework that will withstand the weight of the drag. Plus they are high maintenance. So we like to stick with farm tractors. And very low maintenance.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

One beautiful zamboni machine there


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Being a HUGE Deere guy,that rig is just awesome!! At my fav watering hole while riding up in our North country,up by Old Forge,a place called Norridgewok in the Adirondacks, they have one of their pullers,a 2006 LBZ Duramax with the Trackmats,will try and post a pic when I can.


----------



## ABC Plow (Mar 17, 2011)

More pictures! I know there is snow!!


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

*Jordan Valley Trails Council*

JD 6150R Direct Drive Trans Soucy tracks and blade. And double winged Dubie Groomer. Pulling in a corner


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The Direct Drive is a sweet setup, it drives very similar to the E23 in the 7R series. Sure isn't an IVT though!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

What's the big differences in a direct drive over a IVT ? What are the benefits or drawbacks of each? 

I know nothing on the subject but I'm guessing it's like a direct drive dozer with a clutch over a hydro trans??


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

We had the IVT in last year's tractor and I did not like it at all. It felt like the tractor could never get up on its feet spent more time on its face. The direct drive is awesome! In auto it shifts just like a automatic trans in a pick up. It does a very good job downshifting to keep the rpms up. Then having the option to bump through 24 gears is awsome. There is one thing that deere needs is to put thumb wheel for the auto on loader joystick. And the jump from B range to C range is a rather long delay. But I would never get another ivt. I have never been happy with the IVT's even in our 7630.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

newhere;1933029 said:


> What's the big differences in a direct drive over a IVT ? What are the benefits or drawbacks of each?
> 
> I know nothing on the subject but I'm guessing it's like a direct drive dozer with a clutch over a hydro trans??


IVT is for when you need extremely precise speed adjustment and control, and/or higher road speeds. Direct drive is a fancy powershift, that can be automatic, more or less.

You've got the right idea for comparison. Powershift that can be automatic or a hydro.

I'm not a huge fan of IVT when it comes to heavy draft work, like what you're doing, heavy tillage, heavy grain carts, etc. To me they feel like they're constantly slipping under heavy load, it doesn't feel like the power is going to the ground as well. A lot of that is just audio, because the tractor is changing engine RPM's to compensate for varying load. Baling, mowing hay, raking hay, spreading manure, stuff like that they're great.

Light loads or lots of road time is where they shine.

They're more fuel efficient because the tractor contols everything. Pick the speed you want to go, roll the throttle all the way forward, and let it vary RPM to match load. OP is this how you're running the IVT? That's how they're meant to be run, for at least 90 percent of applications.

I'm young, but I'm old school in this sense. I want to have control. I want the tractor to shift and change the throttle when I want it to shift, not when it thinks it can. Because I can see what's coming, it can't.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1933197 said:


> IVT is for when you need extremely precise speed adjustment and control, and/or higher road speeds. Direct drive is a fancy powershift, that can be automatic, more or less.
> 
> You've got the right idea for comparison. Powershift that can be automatic or a hydro.
> 
> ...


Very well put and I agree with you about being young but old school. I grew up running oliver's and White's and still do. I'm just 25.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

diezelfreak;1893494 said:


> Here are a couple of ours. Top pic is the 6150r on Soucy tracks the bottom pic is a 7630 with Soucy track and both are pulling double winged Dubie Groomers


All this does is make me miss my sled.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

diezelfreak;1933862 said:


> Very well put and I agree with you about being young but old school. I grew up running oliver's and White's and still do. I'm just 25.


When we were farming still, the only thing I liked the IVT for was planting. It was also really nice for unloading on the go in corn, but sucked ass once you got a full buggy and wanted to move across a field

"Trans Heat Warning" "Trans Heat Warning" Is all I saw on the demo we tried.

I'll stick with my Powershift's. Now, I think the biggest 8000 series you can get with the Powershift is the 8295R. Maybe the 8320. I guess Deere believes in their IVT more than me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Saw a couple of the old Tucker Trail cat groomers in the U.P. of Mich over the weekend. Put about 400 miles on my sled, what a great time it was.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

That thing is sweet looking.

Are those after market tracks or factory?


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

CityGuy;1934807 said:


> That thing is sweet looking.
> 
> Are those after market tracks or factory?


Yes they are after market. They are made by Soucy Track out of Canada.


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Got the wings down bringing some fresh snow onto the trail in tight section of woods.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Kind of weird I saw this post. I just watched a vid and thought maybe the machine was grooming for cross country skiing. ( I'm from midwest) I saw the word Club XXXXXX XXXXX on the side and figured a ski club


----------

